
Keynote Larry Wall: Get Ready to Party - sea6ear
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvCkvXvqi3U&feature=youtu.be
======
sea6ear
It takes a while to get started but interesting stuff really starts being
talked about (as far as Perl 6) around 25 minutes.

The stuff about Tolkien is interesting too, but I could see some people being
more interested in the Perl 6 stuff.

